# New forum software coming and new features!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to give you all a heads up of what will be coming down the line with our forum software. Right now we are running the latest version (VB 3.5.4). The new version will be VB 3.6.

Some features to look forward to - Being able to quote several posts in one reply, full text of PM's in e-mail notifications and an easier way to mark forums which you have read. Some of these enhancements are already available with hacks but I think I will wait until we do a full upgrade to 3.6. Here is more information:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186803

In the meantime over the past few weeks, we have been adding some enhancements of our own  . Some are easily noticeable while others are not.

1. Say you start a thread and realize that you made a mistake. You can now delete the thread you started as long as there are no replies.

2. When starting a new thread, you will see a button right next to the title field that will search to see if a similar thread has already been started.

3. When a new user with less than 5 posts comes to the forums and starts a thread, they will get a verification screen asking them to make sure they are posting in the correct forum. This should cut down on new users accidentally posting in the wrong forums.

4. As you may have already noticed, there is a new button on the left side of each post labeled "PM". If you click on this button, it opens your private message box with the post quoted. If you want the username pre-filled, you can click on their username in the post and select "Quote this post in a PM to ...." in the dropdown box. This is a very cool feature and has already been used by several of our members.

5. Sticky threads are now separated from normal threads.

There are some other features we have added but they are in the admin area.

As most of you know, we are committed to bringing you the best browsing experience possible. We will keep an eye on the new VB 3.6 release and update you on when our upgrade will take place. Until then, I will continue to research other nice features to add to the software before the upgrade.

Thanks for visiting DBSTalk and hope your summer is filled with fun!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Man, you guys are all about innovation!


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

very cool


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nicely done!! We celebrate the forum's 5th birthday by getting nice presents. Sweet. Thanks again for all of your hard work, Chris. You never give up thinking about the rests of us.

John


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here's an update and a new features that you might like.

First, VB 3.6 is still in beta so I'm keeping an eye on that. No word yet on when we will be installing it here. I'm a little hesitant about installing VB 3.6 while it's in Beta. I would like to make the transition as smooth as possible so I might wait until it gets to a stable release (non-beta).

Now, as promised, two more new features. 

*Private Message Auto Responder* - If you know you will be away from DBSTalk for a time and wish to warn users who send you private messages, you can now automatically send them a PM back telling them that you are away. It's very similar to an E-mail "Out of office" type responder. To activate the responder, you go into your *UserCP - Edit Options* area. Scroll about half way down and you will see the auto responder section.

*New DBSTalk Skin* - Recently we added our 8th new color scheme to DBSTalk. It's called "DBSTalk Perfect Blue". To preview the scheme, *CLICK HERE*. To return to the default color scheme, *CLICK HERE*.

That's it for now. Enjoy the new features and thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The new look really looks nice. As always, you guys do a great job.


----------

